# Metal!!!!!!!



## Carcass (May 13, 2008)

:evil:Hi there, just curious as to how many if any metal heads are on APS & what yor favorite genre of heavy metal is. Some of my faves include DARKTHRONE, OPTHALAMIA, S.O.L., CARPATHIAN FOREST,BETHLEHEM,ISENGARD,OBITUARY,DEICIDE,CELTIC FROST/HELLHAMMER,ATOMIZER,BLOODDUSTER,ORDER FROM CHAOS & CARCASS {obviously}. Dont be shy now, I cant be the only one here!!!!!!


----------



## aoife (May 13, 2008)

hey,METLAL ROCKS!!

some of my favs include :
CARCASS, LAMB OF GOD, DIVINE HERESY, PANTERA, AS I LAY DYING, KILLSWITCH ENGAGE, MACHINE HEAD, ARCH ENEMY, TRIVIUM, CHIMAIRA, MARILYN MANSON(not really metal), MESSUGHAH, STATIC-X, FRANKENBOK -way too many to mention.

STAY BRUTAL


----------



## Forensick (May 13, 2008)

wewt~

Opeth, soilwork, inflames, the haunted, dimmu borgir, children of bodom, archenemy, lacuna coil, killswitch engage

seeing soilwork on thurs!


----------



## Owzi (May 13, 2008)

Used to be a big metal head. Dunno whats happened, getting old i spoze! I played gigs back in the day with Frankenbok & Bloodduster! We were pretty average though, just loved rockin out. 

Best current metal bands imo- Killswitch & The Haunted

Still dig Static-X, Rammstein, Rob Zombie

Best metal album for me- Machine Head, Burn My Eyes. I was happy with their last album, but after the burning red i stopped listening for a while.

Rage Against The Machine at the big day out were brilliant!


----------



## aoife (May 13, 2008)

Forensick said:


> seeing soilwork on thurs!


 

where are they playin, what time etc?


----------



## Sidonia (May 13, 2008)

Definitely in to metal.
Mainly Brutal/Technical Death, Thrash and Power metal.

Spawn Of Possession, Pungent Stench, Death, Nile, Immolation, Origin, Arsis, Decapitated, Torture Killer, Zyklon etc etc etc.

Can't stand black and nu metal.


----------



## bump73 (May 13, 2008)

I work at a metal merchant, we sell all kinds of metal heaviest we have would be pure gold which has a specific gravity of 19.32, the lightest we have is titanium which has a specific gravity of 4.5...

I just got a Pure Tantalum ring made up and that is real heavy metal

Ben


----------



## cockney red (May 13, 2008)

YEH all that stuff obviously, plus just recently been getting into a bit of The veronica's.


Metal_Jazz said:


> Definitely in to metal.
> Mainly Brutal/Technical Death, Thrash and Power metal.
> 
> Spawn Of Possession, Pungent Stench, Death, Nile, Immolation, Origin, Arsis, Decapitated, Torture Killer, Zyklon etc etc etc.
> ...


----------



## Nikki. (May 13, 2008)

*BULLET FOR MY VALENTINE , I KILLED THE PROMQUEEN* 




Jokes dont like metal , but my sis is overly obsessed and goes to concerts :shock:


----------



## Sidonia (May 13, 2008)

Jesus, that shouldn't even be joked about Nikki :lol:


----------



## slacker (May 13, 2008)

lol cockney_red.

I'm not really into metal. Well, many people class Tool as metal, but I wouldn't. Some of the bands I'm into are:

Tool
NIN
Queens of the Stone Age
some Deftones


----------



## Carcass (May 13, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Definitely in to metal.
> Mainly Brutal/Technical Death, Thrash and Power metal.
> 
> Spawn Of Possession, Pungent Stench, Death, Nile, Immolation, Origin, Arsis, Decapitated, Torture Killer, Zyklon etc etc etc.
> ...


You dont think Zyklon are black metal???? I used to be in regular contact with those dudes & they definatley class themselves as black metal, the Zyklon from Norway that is!


----------



## thals (May 13, 2008)

hell yea, the ONLY real typa music 

have so many faves, but will name a few: 

Murderdolls, Slayer, Lamb Of God, Pantera, Devil Driver, Seether, Atreyu, Killswitch Engage, Stone Sour, Sydonia, Rob Zombie, Spineshank, Facelock, Metallica, Sepultura, Manson (again not really metal), Nile, Opeth, Dimmu Borgir, Bauhaus, Dark Funeral, Mammal, Type O Negative, Cephalic Carnage, Disembowelment, 36 Crazy Fists, Lacuna Coil, Rammstein, Mudvayne, BFMV, a7x, Cradle, AFI, and the list goes on... also like a lot of alternative/rock stuff too 

Horns up buddies ^_^


----------



## cockney red (May 13, 2008)

Normally get my zyclon from the chemist.


Carcass said:


> You dont think Zyklon are black metal???? I used to be in regular contact with those dudes & they definatley class themselves as black metal, the Zyklon from Norway that is!


----------



## Rockernaut (May 13, 2008)

You gotta get ya metal \m/
If you love metal check out GOJIRA... French metal syncopation brilliance.
also Mastodon, Opeth, Messhuggah, Soilwork, Machine Head, Pantera, Maiden(\m/), Arch Enemy, Tool, Type O Negative, Deftones, Sepultura, Korn, Katatonia.....Can't be bothered listing more.

There is nothing greater!


----------



## Sidonia (May 13, 2008)

Carcass said:


> You dont think Zyklon are black metal???? I used to be in regular contact with those dudes & they definatley class themselves as black metal, the Zyklon from Norway that is!



They have black metal elements mixed in with death metal and a bit of industrial but I wouldn't consider them fully Black Metal... Well the black metal I'm talking about anyway (Burzum, Judas Iscariot, Gorgoroth etc. - I know Samoth was in Gorgoroth)


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 13, 2008)

Im into punk/rock but i do listen to abit of metal. I listen to Children Of Bodom, Trivium, Machine head, etc. I have tickets to the Children Of Bodom concert... Cant wait, only a month away now


----------



## Sidonia (May 13, 2008)

Basically I don't like *true* black metal because all it is is tremolo picking, fast drums with screams over the top, maybe a little bit of keyboards mixed in, *very* boring.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 13, 2008)




----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 13, 2008)

death metal fan!


----------



## ogg666 (May 13, 2008)

I've been into metal since the late 80's heres a few of my all time favourite metal bands slayer,canibal corpse,sepultura,carcass,napalm death,six feet under,deicide,obituary,benediction,bolt thrower,bloodduster,abramelin,damaged,morbid angel,pungent stench,way to many others to list....


----------



## Brigsy (May 13, 2008)

A.F.I Divine heresy,Kilswitch engaged,Chimaira,Static x, soilwork,Pantera , rob zombie, Type o negative, And lots of punk too Any thin loud and fast


----------



## Australis (May 13, 2008)

:|


----------



## Hetty (May 13, 2008)

I like gold, silver, platinum, and the odd bit of iron and tin.


----------



## Australis (May 13, 2008)

I dont even know how people define "metal" anymore.. 

But i like some of the bands already mentioned, Killswitch, Static-X, Type-o negative, machine head
nothingface.... (not sure what genre they would be pigeon holed as?)


----------



## Sidonia (May 13, 2008)

Australis said:


> I dont even know how people define "metal" anymore..
> 
> But i like some of the bands already mentioned, Killswitch, Static-X, Type-o negative, machine head
> nothingface.... (not sure what genre they would be pigeon holed as?)



I wouldn't really consider any of those metal. People seem to hear anything slightly heavy and slap the name metal on it.


----------



## Frailty (May 13, 2008)

yay for metal 

i am a huge fan of Opeth 
also like deicide, dimmu borgir, carcass, apocalyptica, psycroptic, iced earth, strapping young lad... ohhh tooo many!!


----------



## Australis (May 13, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I wouldn't really consider any of those metal. People seem to hear anything slightly heavy and slap the name metal on it.



Oh well, would of thought Machine head would of atleast made the grade.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 13, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Basically I don't like *true* black metal because all it is is tremolo picking, fast drums with screams over the top, maybe a little bit of keyboards mixed in, *very* boring.


 
Shame on you Metal jazz!! 
Would have thought with a name like that you would have liked proper metal! \m/


----------



## Australis (May 13, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> \m/



lol


----------



## hornet (May 13, 2008)

Deicide, pantera, old slayer, old metallica, killswitch engage, five finger death punch, textures, cradle of filth, hellyeah, lamb of god and so many others.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 13, 2008)

Cradle of Filth
Megadeth
Therion
Satyricon
Type O Negative
Metallica (old stuff)
Sepultura (old stuff)
The Vision Bleak
Nightwish
Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath
Ozzy Osborne
Dimmu Borgir
Tristania
Immortal
Within Temptation
Leaves' Eyes
Pantera
Sinergy
Theatre of Tragedy
The Sins of Thy Beloved
Lacrimosa

And others i cant think of right now.


----------



## Sidonia (May 13, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Shame on you Metal jazz!!
> Would have thought with a name like that you would have liked proper metal! \m/




:lol::lol::lol:


I'm not kvlt enough for Black Metal:?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 13, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> I'm not kvlt enough for Black Metal:?


 


At least you don't listen to R And B :?


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 13, 2008)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Mammal



I'm mates with most of them guys, did leigh put you onto them?


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 13, 2008)

also...


aoife said:


> MESSUGHAH




Meshuggah are touring in october! should be awesome!


----------



## chickenman (May 13, 2008)

im into a bunch of stuff metal being some of that bunch 
killswitch are cool, ummm, black sabath, iron maiden, lamb of god arnt to bad, atreyu, bit of static x, rage against the mechine yeah thats all i can think of atm. but yeah i also like screamo/emo/punk/whatever sounds good 

some people saying afi are metal? well i guess i can ad them to my list then


----------



## Sidonia (May 13, 2008)

AFI would be Alternative/hardcore


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 13, 2008)

my music tastes are all over the place, from eerie Paradise Motel thru older punk/sk8 Pennywise and Bodyjar to ? thirty seconds from mars and Butterfly effect to METAL--------------Unsane(new Yorks Finest) then they broke up,Deftones(favorite of all time),Amon Amarth(Versus the World Best Album),Grimlock (local),Hatebreed,Morbid Angel (old),Slipknot,Skinlab, the Haunted and Bloodduster(saw them at the corner with earth? great night.)


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 13, 2008)

Pantera, Sepultura , Hell yeah, Devil Driver, Superjoint Ritual, Machine Head. SoulFly.


----------



## Sidonia (May 13, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Amon Amarth(Versus the World Best Album),Grimlock (local),Hatebreed,Morbid Angel (old),Slipknot




Haha I can't believe you like Amon Amarth and Morbid Angel and taint your tastes with filth such as Slipknot and Hatebreed :lol: 

My favorite Amon Amarth album would be Fate Of Norns; I *love* The Persuit Of Vikings it's my favorite song of theirs so far, i even learned it on guitar xD

I missed out on their tour this year, they come a few months before my 18th and held an 18+ show damn them :cry:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 13, 2008)

Hey Mj as stated my tastes are all over the place. I had 2 tickets to Amon Amarth given to me but i didnt go. Im turning into a grumpy old man and i just wasnt in the mood. I like the Variety of Slipknot but Hatebreed kind of grew on me , not my fav but listenable. Deftones are my fave especially Adrenaline.


----------



## Bung-Eye (May 13, 2008)

absolutely

children of bodom, nile, opeth, belphegor, skeletonwitch, killswitch engage, lamb of god, arch enemy

seeing bodom next month, can't wait weeew


----------



## Bung-Eye (May 13, 2008)

plus oh so many more


----------



## knicko (May 13, 2008)

*burzum*

blackmetal is the best BURZUM!!!!!


----------



## CassM (May 13, 2008)

Yay metalheads!!! 

Cradle of Filth
Megadeth
Satyricon
Type O Negative
Metallica (old stuff)
Children of Bodom
Motley Crue
Guns N Roses
Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath
Ozzy Osborne
Dimmu Borgir
Pantera
Theatre of Tragedy
Arch Enemy
Ablaze my Sorrow
Dark Tranquillity 
Dream Theater
Judas Priest
Motorhead

I also love stuff like NIN, Tool, London After Midnight, The Misfits, The Clash, Sex Pistols etc.


----------



## goanna (May 13, 2008)

mostly the classics. sabbath, iron maiden, metallica, judas preist ect. none of that new stuff, yuck


----------



## OzExcalibur (May 13, 2008)

CassM said:


> Motorhead


 
Absolutely  quick look in my itunes says I have 37 Motorhead albums 

Oops, forgot to mention having the cover art of Orgasmatron tattooed on the inside of my right arm too


----------



## CassM (May 13, 2008)

Awesome!!! Got any pics?!?!?!


----------



## scorps (May 13, 2008)

techno and phys trance the whole way *doof doof doof*


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2008)

Bung-Eye said:


> absolutely
> 
> children of bodom, nile, opeth, belphegor, skeletonwitch, killswitch engage, lamb of god, arch enemy
> 
> seeing bodom next month, can't wait weeew



i was hoping to make it to bodom next month but unfortunatly no cash Anyone here into dying fetus? only just started listning to them.
[video=youtube;QVJxCLcU6Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVJxCLcU6Wc&NR=1[/video]


----------



## kelsey (May 14, 2008)

wee going to Bodom on the 20 next month 

Dimmu- StrappingYoungLad- Norther-WhiteZombie-
Motley-AliceCooper-GnR etc. 



pics below are me (looking a little worse for wear..haha ok really bad) with Kerry King (Slayer) and Troy Sanders (Mastadon)

sweeet hook ups
hahaha


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 14, 2008)

kerry king is a ledgend! cant stop playing raining blood on GH3!


----------



## kelsey (May 14, 2008)

Hahah hell yeah! 
His wife's even cooler than him, she has pentagrams tattoed in her arm pits and c*nt on the inside of her bottom lip... 
She is Metal..
haha


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2008)

ooooh metal chicks


----------



## moosenoose (May 14, 2008)

I've been known to dabble in the dark arts :twisted:


----------



## Carcass (May 14, 2008)

Rockernaut said:


> You gotta get ya metal \m/
> If you love metal check out GOJIRA... French metal syncopation brilliance.
> also Mastodon, Opeth, Messhuggah, Soilwork, Machine Head, Pantera, Maiden(\m/), Arch Enemy, Tool, Type O Negative, Deftones, Sepultura, Korn, Katatonia.....Can't be bothered listing more.
> 
> There is nothing greater!


If you like Mastodon check out Alabama Thunderpussy, they go of! Sort of like Lynard Skynard cross Motorhead!!!!!


----------



## Sidonia (May 14, 2008)

hornet said:


> i was hoping to make it to bodom next month but unfortunatly no cash Anyone here into dying fetus? only just started listning to them.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVJxCLcU6Wc&NR=1




They're one of the first heavier bands I listened to, they really got me in to Death Metal.
One of my favorite songs by them is Grotesque Impalement.


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2008)

deicde was the first of the real heavy stuff i been listening to, what other bands like deicide and dying fetus could you suggest for me to check out?


----------



## Carcass (May 14, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Basically I don't like *true* black metal because all it is is tremolo picking, fast drums with screams over the top, maybe a little bit of keyboards mixed in, *very* boring.


Each to their own man, I have a very broad taste in music in general. As for "true" black metal the argument over the definition of what true black metal is has been and will go on for ever! Have you heard the new mayhem album, ORDER AD CHAO?, give it a good listen and I think you will find more than just tremlo picking. However I do agree that the black metal scene has been flooded with DARKTHRONE clones ect, I must say though its better than that gothic fairies in the medow CRADLE OF FILTH or DIMMU BORGIR crud, though the first album from DIMMU BORGIR was pretty good.:?


----------



## Carcass (May 14, 2008)

hornet said:


> deicde was the first of the real heavy stuff i been listening to, what other bands like deicide and dying fetus could you suggest for me to check out?


Have a squizz at CARPATHIAN FOREST, SADISTIC INTENT, HELLHAMMER, DERANGED, IMMOLATION, INCANTATION{early}, MORBID ANGEL, BOLT THROWER, CARCASS{early}, DEATH, OBITUARY. :shock:


----------



## knicko (May 14, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Have a squizz at CARPATHIAN FOREST, SADISTIC INTENT, HELLHAMMER, DERANGED, IMMOLATION, INCANTATION{early}, MORBID ANGEL, BOLT THROWER, CARCASS{early}, DEATH, OBITUARY. :shock:


man you like some good **** but i dont see MAYHEM and BURZUM in there they are my fav


----------



## Noongato (May 14, 2008)

Neat, this is a great forum. Im a complete feral and like most of anything as long as it isnt slow and drab like the radio. Favorites are, Cradle of Filth, Manson, Wednesday13, Deathstars, Pantera, R Zombie, Slipknot etc etc etc. Im not gonna list them all it takes too long.
Most favorite band is Jerk, Go the aussies!!!


----------



## Sidonia (May 14, 2008)

hornet said:


> deicde was the first of the real heavy stuff i been listening to, what other bands like deicide and dying fetus could you suggest for me to check out?



Uhmm there's heaps, i'll recommend a few;
Aborted, Monstrosity, Suffocation, Pyaemia, Mortician, Bloodbath.


----------



## Sidonia (May 14, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Have a squizz at CARPATHIAN FOREST, SADISTIC INTENT, HELLHAMMER, DERANGED, IMMOLATION, INCANTATION{early}, MORBID ANGEL, BOLT THROWER, CARCASS{early}, DEATH, OBITUARY. :shock:





I LOVE Immolation, Morbid Angel, Bolt Thrower, Carcass and Death. They're great bands also Hornet. 

I can't stand Obituary though, the vocalist annoys me but you might like it.

Hellhammer is more death/black but they're so great even though they don't have a full album.

I have no idea why you listed Carpathian Forest, Carcass, they're not death metal and they sound nothing like the bands he's looking for.

I haven't heard Deranged or Sadistic Intent but I will check them out


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2008)

cheers, some good bands in there.


----------



## DennisS (May 14, 2008)

Now i'm showing how old i am as i still LOVE!!!!
Old Metallica (newer stuff is weak ****e), Slayer, Megadeath, Black Sabbath,Renegade(which was banned) and just to put it here Deep Purple.


----------



## Sidonia (May 14, 2008)

DennisS said:


> Now i'm showing how old i am as i still LOVE!!!!
> Old Metallica (newer stuff is weak ****e), Slayer, Megadeath, Black Sabbath,Renegade(which was banned) and just to put it here Deep Purple.




Haha I hope you think Slayer's new stuff is weak ****e, Have you heard Christ Illusion!?!?!?!?!?!?!?:shock::shock::shock::shock: What were they thinking?! It sounds like they put half the effort in to it and it sounds NOTHING LIKE SLAYER ARGHOISDAFJSDFISDF 

I used to be a huge Slayer fan when I was 14 but I grew out of it. The tone Tom's voice gives me a headache these days.


----------



## DennisS (May 14, 2008)

Yes i am only talking old stuff and my missus hates it as i normally play it as loud as possible when i've had a few too many ambers.


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

knicko said:


> man you like some good **** but i dont see MAYHEM and BURZUM in there they are my fav


I listed mainly death for old mate to seek out, I have been into MAYHEM for a long time. BURZUM? , the early suff is great but after they locked the silly prick up it all turned into keyboard plinkathons!!!!!! Not even metal anymore.:shock:


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I LOVE Immolation, Morbid Angel, Bolt Thrower, Carcass and Death. They're great bands also Hornet.
> 
> I can't stand Obituary though, the vocalist annoys me but you might like it.
> 
> ...


What the?!?!? HELLHAMMER dont have a full album????? hmmmmm, you mustn"t have looked real hard, I have all three plus the first demo, they then went on as CELTIC FROST & are still regarded as one of the most innovative bands off all time. I listed CARPATHIAN FOREST because they are not your typical black metal band & I thought those who like death metal may be interested in hearing them. CARCASS not death metal, I have no reply to that one & I make it a rule not to discuss metal with teenagers, maybe if you still listen to this stuff in your 30"s you will figure it out.


----------



## Sidonia (May 15, 2008)

Carcass said:


> What the?!?!? HELLHAMMER dont have a full album????? hmmmmm, you mustn"t have looked real hard, I have all three plus the first demo, they then went on as CELTIC FROST & are still regarded as one of the most innovative bands off all time. I listed CARPATHIAN FOREST because they are not your typical black metal band & I thought those who like death metal may be interested in hearing them. CARCASS not death metal, I have no reply to that one & I make it a rule not to discuss metal with teenagers, maybe if you still listen to this stuff in your 30"s you will figure it out.





Your screen name is carcass so I was calling you that when I was saying Carpathian Forest wasn't Death Metal errr. :shock: 

And I'd like to know these Hellhammer albums you're talking of, all I've EVER seen is demos and compilations. :?

Mate, just because you're older doesn't mean you are wise and all knowing, I've been in to metal for a fair few years now, I don't profess to know it all like you seem to but I'm not an idiot.


----------



## cockney red (May 15, 2008)

It'll all end in death.... Metal. Did you see what i dun there...



Metal_Jazz said:


> Your screen name is carcass so I was calling you that when I was saying Carpathian Forest wasn't Death Metal errr. :shock:
> 
> And I'd like to know these Hellhammer albums you're talking of, all I've EVER seen is demos and compilations. :?
> 
> Mate, just because you're older doesn't mean you are wise and all knowing, I've been in to metal for a fair few years now, I don't profess to know it all like you seem to but I'm not an idiot.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 15, 2008)

when im home blind i put on death live in LA, max volume.
love that dvd! neighbours love it too!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 15, 2008)

Strapping younge lad  Gojira and to many others to name


----------



## cockney red (May 15, 2008)

Nah. we dont.:lol:
\


whiteyluvsrum said:


> when im home blind i put on death live in LA, max volume.
> love that dvd! neighbours love it too!


----------



## Sidonia (May 15, 2008)

cockney red said:


> It'll all end in death.... Metal. Did you see what i dun there...



Yes yes, you're a master of comedy. :lol:


----------



## gozz (May 15, 2008)

:lol: go country


----------



## adazz (May 15, 2008)

Lol was wondering if you guys have this problem where you've got nowhere thats far enough away from your speakers not the freak the hell out of your snake :lol: ive had to use headphones due to that


----------



## hozy6 (May 15, 2008)

i listen to i AngelComa
Aphex Twin
Arch Enemy
As Silence Breaks 
Audioslave
Black Asylum
Black Entity
Black Label Society
Boards of Canada
Carpathian
Children Of Bodom
Chimaira
CKY
Cradle Of Filth
Creed
Damageplan
Darkest White
Dark New Day
Deftones
Devildriver
Disturbed
Dragonforce
Dream Evil
Dream Theater
Dredg
Drowning Pool
Evanescence
Fear Factory
Foo Fighters
Flaw
Fuel
Godsmack
Goodnight Nurse
Hardknox
Harmartia
Hatebreed
Hell Yeah
ICP
Ill Nino
In Flames
Infectious Grooves
Iron Maiden
Kanis Lupus
Killswitch Engage
Korn
Lamb Of God
Led Zeppelin
acdc
Live
Machine Head
Mammal
Marilyn Manson
Metallica
Mortal Treason
Mudvayne
Murderworld
Mushroomhead
Nickleback
Nightwish
Nine Inch Nails
Opeth
Pantera
Papa Roach
Pink Floyd
Placebo
Plain White T's
P.O.D
Powerkill
Powerman 5000
Predisposed
Primus
Rage Against The Machine
Rammstein
Rebel Meets Rebel
Red Hot Chili Peppers
REM
Revielle
Rob Zombie
Scorpions
Screaming Jets
Seether
Sentenced
Sepultura
Sevendust
Silverchair
Slipknot
Static-X
Still Remains
Styles of Beyond
System of a Down
Tenacious D
The Butterfly Effect
The Living End
The Ramones
The Smashing Pumpkins
The Whitlams
Three Days Grace
Tool
Trapt
Trivium
Unloco
john butler trio 
ozzy ozbourne 
avenged sevenfold 
atreyu
megadeath


----------



## Sidonia (May 15, 2008)

Didn't need to know EVERYTHING you listen to =P just your favorites.
I have a list on my myspace... very out of date though now as you can see from the black metal listed.


----------



## hozy6 (May 15, 2008)

they are just my favorites i got alot more music were that came from


----------



## Sidonia (May 15, 2008)

what a load, lol.


----------



## thals (May 15, 2008)

thesilverbeast said:


> I'm mates with most of them guys, did leigh put you onto them?



Nah, seen them live a few times and think they're awesome


----------



## hozy6 (May 15, 2008)

no i do listen to alot of music 

some of my all time favs would have to be pantera inflames older metallica slayer lamb of god fear factory the ever popular ozzy ozbourne just cause he is a mad person divine heresy and behemoth


----------



## dpeica (May 15, 2008)

Bloody emos.


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 16, 2008)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Nah, seen them live a few times and think they're awesome





haha awesome! do you know leighs mate dave morgan? he and i are always at their shows, if you saw a curly/afro haired kid helping with the drums a few times, that was me!


----------



## daniel1234 (May 16, 2008)

*Hey so many of you*

Was into it in late eighties also but still lean toward anything with metal overtones. Really like/d Death, Slayer, Metallica, Holly Moses and a bit of Where's the Pope (Adelaide Band). Have kept up with buying Metalica albums although last was St Anger which I have listened to maybe twice. Have brought a couple Death albums (havent found Leperasy yet) and Slayer albums. There really CD's and I did own the vinal but grew up in a religous family and went to a similar school so was quite the outcast because I dared to question. I have been saying I need to get a mp3 player so I can get entire albums for a buck fifty or something. Glad to see so many herps are into metal also.

RIP Chucky.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 16, 2008)

DETHKLOK is the most BRUTAL!!!!!!

awaken ,awaken,mustakrakish the lake troll


----------



## Sidonia (May 16, 2008)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> DETHKLOK is the most BRUTAL!!!!!!
> 
> awaken ,awaken,mustakrakish the lake troll



:lol: I love Metalocalypse, it's so damn funny.
Dethklok as a band is far from great though


----------



## Joshua VW (May 16, 2008)

My favourite metal bands include Nightwish, Within Temptation, Indica, Therion, DragonForce, Dream Theater and a few others that I can't remember the names of so I can't like them that much.


----------



## thals (May 16, 2008)

thesilverbeast said:


> haha awesome! do you know leighs mate dave morgan? he and i are always at their shows, if you saw a curly/afro haired kid helping with the drums a few times, that was me!



hey yeah i know Leigh and Dave, old school buddies  hehe small world eyy


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 16, 2008)

haha very small, i went to the same school, david is my guitarist!


----------



## Carcass (May 19, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Your screen name is carcass so I was calling you that when I was saying Carpathian Forest wasn't Death Metal errr. :shock:
> 
> And I'd like to know these Hellhammer albums you're talking of, all I've EVER seen is demos and compilations. :?
> 
> Mate, just because you're older doesn't mean you are wise and all knowing, I've been in to metal for a fair few years now, I don't profess to know it all like you seem to but I'm not an idiot.


To know it all!!!! I wish the day would come when I know it all, as with HELLHAMMER like I said ,look harder. I know age does not bring infinite wisdom, I have just met so many teenagers who have been into metal for a fair "few" years with such informed knowledge of metal . Again, if by some chance you still listen to this music when you are A LOT older you just may figure it out. I didn"t ask for opinions on bands either, just if anyone likes metal, at the end of the day, we all know METAL RULES!!!!!


----------



## Sidonia (May 19, 2008)

Carcass said:


> To know it all!!!! I wish the day would come when I know it all, as with HELLHAMMER like I said ,look harder.



Perhaps you can enlighten me, oh metal one. 

All i've seen is:
Satanic Rites: Demo
Death Fiend: Demo
Death Metal: A split
Triumph Of Death: Demo
Apocalyptic Raids: EP
Apocalypitic Raids 1990AD: Compilation
Demon Entrails: Compilation.

So if you can tell me any FULL ALBUMS they have feel free to share because i'd love to know.


----------



## Carcass (May 19, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Perhaps you can enlighten me, oh metal one.
> 
> All i've seen is:
> Satanic Rites: Demo
> ...


Oh metal one??????? I dont have time for you, to old, to cold :lol:cya!


----------



## craig.a.c (May 19, 2008)

I prefer "old" metal.

Metallica, Pantera, Korn, Ozzy Osbourne, Motley Crue.
Along with others such as - - Superhiest, Desturbed, Cog, Butterfly Effect, Tool and Karnivool (great aussie band)


----------



## Carcass (May 19, 2008)

craig.a.c said:


> I prefer "old" metal.
> 
> Metallica, Pantera, Korn, Ozzy Osbourne, Motley Crue.
> Along with others such as - - Superhiest, Desturbed, Cog, Butterfly Effect, Tool and Karnivool (great aussie band)


Who is Karnivool?????what style do they play??????where can I hear "em??????tell me,TELL ME NOW!!!!! LOL:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (May 19, 2008)

used to be right into metal, carcass were my faves for ages, i was sooo in love with Jeff Walker!!
Met him @ utopia and got my cd signed,..that was the happiest day of my life!! (way back in the 90s,....)


----------



## Sidonia (May 19, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Oh metal one??????? I dont have time for you, to old, to cold :lol:cya!



You have avoided my question each time I have asked it.

I was certain they don't have any full length albums when I said it, you made me rethink so I searched and haven't found any full length albums of theirs so you're either full of crap or I have been looking in the wrong places.

So just answer the question, what are their full albums that you speak of?


----------



## Sidonia (May 19, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Who is Karnivool?????what style do they play??????where can I hear "em??????tell me,TELL ME NOW!!!!! LOL:lol:



They're a crappy alternative band from Perth.


----------



## hydro noun15 (May 19, 2008)

i love heavy metal some death metal but some of it can be a little full on
!!!! pantera,inflames,children of bodem,through the fire and the flames,before i forget, slipknot
silent night bodem night.


----------



## hydro noun15 (May 19, 2008)

and many many more


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 19, 2008)

All metal is great. All music is great. just wish I could play the guitar as good as them!!


----------



## spoonman (May 20, 2008)

*aussie ****ing metal*

DOUBLE DRAGON..... DIATRIBE.....TIDAL....SKINTILLA.....SPLYNE...RED DAWN.............
truth corroded...SUGGRESION...test eagles....

support the local metal. .i only play aussie music at my shop .

.let me know any other aussie stuff i should check out


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 20, 2008)

I guess you could say that I'm into metal. Hahaha.

I've played drums for Malevolent Creation, Divine Empire, Aurora Borealis, Council of the Fallen, 
Nile and Hate Eternal.

My new band is called Serpents Rise.
Here are some MP3's and some video.

http://www.derekroddy.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12778

http://www.derekroddy.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13172

Cheers metal heads.......

Derek Roddy.


----------



## Sidonia (May 20, 2008)

DerekRoddy said:


> I guess you could say that I'm into metal. Hahaha.
> 
> I've played drums for Malevolent Creation, Divine Empire, Aurora Borealis, Council of the Fallen,
> Nile and Hate Eternal.
> ...





:shock:!!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 20, 2008)

LOL! I saw this thread then at some point on my drive to work (somehow "Hammer Smashed Face" always seems to make it onto my mix cd's) I remembered an incident from my youth. Came home from school to find my mum staring intently at the box cover of my copy of "Symphonies of Sickness". She says "Do you want to explain this?" blahblahblah we had a chat then her suggestion was that she start to censor my music collection. After I explained that Jeff Walker was a med student, it lent enough credibility to my slecetion to get me off the hook! Mums are the craziest things!


----------



## Sidonia (May 20, 2008)

I'm so glad my mum didn't kick up a fuss when she seen what I was listening to because I really can't see myself stopping any time soon.

Yeah mums are crazies... Mine not as crazy which I am thankful for; when I lived with her she would let me do whatever I want as long as she knew I was safe.


----------



## hornet (May 20, 2008)

DerekRoddy said:


> I guess you could say that I'm into metal. Hahaha.
> 
> I've played drums for Malevolent Creation, Divine Empire, Aurora Borealis, Council of the Fallen,
> Nile and Hate Eternal.
> ...



yea, i guess i'd agree with you there lol. I'll check out your new band, loved Hate Eternal and Malevolent Creation. 

Keep it metal


----------



## Sidonia (May 20, 2008)

hornet said:


> yea, i guess i'd agree with you there lol. I'll check out your new band, loved Hate Eternal and Malevolent Creation.
> 
> Keep it metal



Hate Eternal and Malevolent Creation.. sure... What about Nile?!


----------



## hornet (May 20, 2008)

Just checked out a bit of nile, loving what i hear.


----------



## Sidonia (May 20, 2008)

Check out Black Seeds of Vengeance  xD


----------



## Bung-Eye (May 20, 2008)

how can you not love Nile? Gotta love the Egyptian influence throughout there CD's. And their older stuff with Tim Yeung on the drums was just brutal.


----------



## lycanthropica (May 20, 2008)

Bung-Eye said:


> how can you not love Nile? Gotta love the Egyptian influence throughout there CD's. And their older stuff with Tim Yeung on the drums was just brutal.


i find it amazing that no one from nile has ever been to egypt. :?

if i was totally inspired by the history of a place i would go there.

Black metal and old school death/thrash/black stuff i love

Dissection,Watain, Necrophobic,Possessed,Destoryer666, Bathory, immortal, ect

i realllllly think mayhem is an over rated band and i only really liked the older stuff with atilla
i saw them live and it was terribly boring


----------



## morgs202 (May 20, 2008)

Opeth are touring australia later this year...


----------



## Sidonia (May 20, 2008)

Need some good bands coming over now that i'm 18.
I would kill to see Morbid Angel, I've heard rumors about them coming over this year but nothing solid to back them up.


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 21, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Check out Black Seeds of Vengeance  xD




Haha...that's the one I played on.
It was a crazy situation. 
There drummer (Pete Hammoura) had a very bad shoulder injury. He called me after a few weeks trying to record the parts...and asked if I would do it.
I've known those dudes for 15 years and I just looked at it as helping out some friends.
I found them their new drummer. He's a friend of mine from Greece named George Kollias.
Great band and good friends.
D.


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 21, 2008)

Bung-Eye said:


> And their older stuff with Tim Yeung on the drums was just brutal.



Actually, Tim Yeung only did 2 shows with them and didn't play on any records.
He did do a great job on the fill in shows for Tony Laureano though.
Cheers.
D.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 21, 2008)

I listen to some metal but mainly hardcore/traditional hardcore more.

throwdown
wish for wings
i killed the prom queen
50 lions
pro team
carpathian
parkway drive
lionheart
avenged sevenfold
lamb of god
shadows fall
trivium
unearth
august burns red

no-one else on here seems to listen to this genre?


----------



## Sidonia (May 21, 2008)

Ashleigh:];1158525 said:


> no-one else on here seems to listen to this genre?



Seeing as this thread is for metal it's going to have people in to this genre of music.

I am sure if you made your own thread about "hardcore" you'd find others in to it.

Why would you even bother listing that crap in a metal thread????


----------



## Sidonia (May 21, 2008)

DerekRoddy said:


> Haha...that's the one I played on.



I know, that's why I wrote that with the little smiley..... Though it is one of my favorite Nile albums.

Make your friends come to Australia more, we need good gigs... More importantly I need good gigs :lol:

I missed out on the Nile/Decapitated gig last year because of age restrictions  Which sucks because of what happened with Vitek...


----------



## Bung-Eye (May 21, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I know, that's why I wrote that with the little smiley..... Though it is one of my favorite Nile albums.
> 
> Make your friends come to Australia more, we need good gigs... More importantly I need good gigs :lol:
> 
> I missed out on the Nile/Decapitated gig last year because of age restrictions  Which sucks because of what happened with Vitek...


 
you missed it? that sucks mate, it was pretty decent 

I trust you've already got your bodom and opeth tickets then? cob are playing june 20th, and opeth september sometime. got my tix!


----------



## Sidonia (May 21, 2008)

Bung-Eye said:


> you missed it? that sucks mate, it was pretty decent
> 
> I trust you've already got your bodom and opeth tickets then? cob are playing june 20th, and opeth september sometime. got my tix!



Hahaha, no.
I don't like either of those bands.... Opeth are okay, but I wouldn't go out of my way to listen to them... and I hate Bodom.


----------



## daniel1234 (May 21, 2008)

*yeh*



lycanthropica said:


> i find it amazing that no one from nile has ever been to egypt. :?
> 
> if i was totally inspired by the history of a place i would go there.
> 
> ...


 
Bathory, I had their self titled album, loved Sodom also.
Jesus Saves.... (Slayer)


----------



## Whitey560 (May 21, 2008)

i went to Nile when they were in melb. was the best.

also into 
most of the oldies like megadeth, mettalica, motorhead, sabbath, etc
and basically death (mainly tech death) necrophagist are kings.
thrash and black also blackthrash and blackened death oh and almost forgot blackendeathrash  wat??


----------



## Sidonia (May 22, 2008)

Whitey560 said:


> necrophagist are kings.



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Nice one.


----------



## Sidonia (May 27, 2008)

Anybody going to go see Testament??????
http://premier.ticketek.com.au/show...searchId=ae8d0119-aac2-4331-82b0-2c9a27d2c991


----------



## michelleryan (May 27, 2008)

I am in the process of moving, and just found under my bed a massive hard board poster of Metallica ...and justice for all. 

It is advertising the release of the album, states when it is out and is the cover of the album. I can not even remember buying it.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 27, 2008)

michelleryan said:


> I am in the process of moving, and just found under my bed a massive hard board poster of Metallica ...and justice for all.
> 
> It is advertising the release of the album, states when it is out and is the cover of the album. I can not even remember buying it.


 
That's cool!


----------



## knicko (May 27, 2008)

i went to Nile when they were in sydney....i like most black metal mostly older stuff i also like iron maiden seen them in sydney it was the best


----------

